# DIY Grooming on Oreo



## Oreo2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

I really like puppy with long coat, but Oreo likes outdoor a lot. Although I brush him and trim his face often, then I groomed him short this time to make him comfortable :laugh2: First time try, not ideal, but he still looks cute, to me:grin2:

Although I like scissor cut, unfortunately, Oreo kept moving, so I used clipper for his body. I also plucked his ear hair0.

The last two photos are after.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

It looks great for your first time! He is adorable.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

You did a great job! And now he can go roll around outside


----------



## PNWAlan (Oct 9, 2018)

Great job! 

I have the tools (various scissors, clippers, assorted combs for the clippers, etc) but have been afraid to attempt to use them. Well, we do trim Skye's face, paws, between his foot pads, belly, and sanitary. I tried to trim the end of his tail once and never could get it tapered to a nice point. Maybe one of these days I will work up the courage to try more. 

Again, Oreo looks super!


----------



## Oreo2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

PNWAlan said:


> Great job!
> 
> I have the tools (various scissors, clippers, assorted combs for the clippers, etc) but have been afraid to attempt to use them. Well, we do trim Skye's face, paws, between his foot pads, belly, and sanitary. I tried to trim the end of his tail once and never could get it tapered to a nice point. Maybe one of these days I will work up the courage to try more.
> 
> Again, Oreo looks super!


Thank you! I have the same feeling and concerns as you on your Skye after I read your post :smile2:


----------



## Oreo2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

Thank you! All, for your encouragement. I will keep practice :laugh2:


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

PNWAlan said:


> Great job!
> 
> I have the tools (various scissors, clippers, assorted combs for the clippers, etc) but have been afraid to attempt to use them. Well, we do trim Skye's face, paws, between his foot pads, belly, and sanitary. I tried to trim the end of his tail once and never could get it tapered to a nice point. Maybe one of these days I will work up the courage to try more.
> 
> Again, Oreo looks super!


Wow you are doing all the hard parts! I bet you could handle the rest!


----------



## Oreo2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> Wow you are doing all the hard parts! I bet you could handle the rest!


I agree:wink2:


----------



## HavaneseFloof (Jan 1, 2019)

WOW! He looks GREAT! Good job


----------



## Sam I Am (Aug 26, 2018)

We are waiting for a call to pick Abby up from her first grooming (9 months). If she looks like a bichon, not that I don’t like bichons) I may be going with the DIY in the future. She just started to lose puppy coat, there was a bit more in the slicker every day, but she had a ton of hair for 9 months, almost to the floor. I had trimmed & clipped her legs because of getting matted going out in the snow all winter, But you could barely tell with the rest of her hair coming down over them. I told the groomer it was more important to us for her to have a positive experience, than the outcome of the trim. We’ll soon see. 

We’re back, & she looks & feels & smells wonderful! $40! I don’t think I’ll be doing it myself going forward.


----------



## Oreo2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

Yeah, Abby, havanese :angel: She looks great! Glad that you have a skillful groomer.


----------



## Sam I Am (Aug 26, 2018)

Oreo2018 said:


> Yeah, Abby, havanese :angel: She looks great! Glad that you have a skillful groomer.


Thanks! It's just good to get it behind us, you never know how a puppy will react in these situations, being handed over to a stranger, etc. I tried to have her well used to trimming & clipping, but we are still mega relieved to get the first one done & the groomer said she was wonderful. 
My neighbor had 3 miniature schnauzers that she took to this groomer, & said her pups were always happy to get out of the car & go into the groomers house, so dog endorsed, Ha. 
I kind of think she left the ears a little long, what do you think?


----------



## Oreo2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

Abby s Long ears are nice, soft :smile2: short hair ears is more puppy looking. For Oreo, I am not even sure how to do his ear hair yet, he has too much hairs on his ears and neck, and black hairs on these area, it is so hard to see where are the boundary are. Lacking of skills myself:|


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Your very brave and did a great job!


----------



## Jennifer C (Oct 16, 2018)

Oreo looks great!!! I trim my girls super short. Let them grow out a while then go super short again. 

Our newest boy puppy, Toby, is almost 8 months and I've started grooming him but haven't finished this last time yet. Trying to do it gradually and get him used to it. It's proved a really hard job this time compared to before. Trimming the older girls is a piece of cake, but Toby's hair is so thick, the trimmers can't handle it! I have to scissor cut everything on him except his paws! I'm honestly overwhelmed by him!! In wondering, do their coats thin out at some later point or is this forever!?!?


----------



## PNWAlan (Oct 9, 2018)

Quote:
Originally Posted by mudpuppymama View Post
Wow you are doing all the hard parts! I bet you could handle the rest!



Oreo2018 said:


> I agree:wink2:


Well you pushed me into it. No pics to post because my trimming is hard to detect. My wife was home all day today and didn't notice that I had done a trim job. Just a little bit of evening up a few places and straightening up his belly line with thinning shears. It will probably take multi sessions with the thinning shears before I work up the courage to try scissors.

I think it's a right brain / left brain thing. I'm pretty adept at mechanical and construction things. Artistic things... not so much! I can build a house, but couldn't draw a face (or anything else for that matter) to save my life.


----------



## Oreo2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

Jennifer C said:


> Oreo looks great!!! I trim my girls super short. Let them grow out a while then go super short again.
> 
> Our newest boy puppy, Toby, is almost 8 months and I've started grooming him but haven't finished this last time yet. Trying to do it gradually and get him used to it. It's proved a really hard job this time compared to before. Trimming the older girls is a piece of cake, but Toby's hair is so thick, the trimmers can't handle it! I have to scissor cut everything on him except his paws! I'm honestly overwhelmed by him!! In wondering, do their coats thin out at some later point or is this forever!?!?


Like your idea :laugh2: "Let them grow out a while then go super short again"

Oreo is the same age as your Toby0 and he is my first one, not sure how to answer your Q, definitely the coat will thin out but not sure when


----------



## Oreo2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

PNWAlan said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by mudpuppymama View Post
> Wow you are doing all the hard parts! I bet you could handle the rest!
> 
> ...


Agree with you "right brain / left brain thing" . You do really well! 
I made crate cover for Oreo, but there is no even one pot of green in my house:tea:


----------



## Sam I Am (Aug 26, 2018)

What really surprised us after Abby’s short cut was how curly she is now. Her hair looked pretty straight when it was long & was doing a natural part down her back. The softness now is amazing, cashmere puppy! I can tell she is a lot more confident when she takes dump now, no worries, heh. It will be perfect for summer, then let her grow for winter.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

PNWAlan said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by mudpuppymama View Post
> Wow you are doing all the hard parts! I bet you could handle the rest!
> 
> ...


I bet you did great. Next time will be even easier.


----------



## Oreo2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

Sam I Am said:


> What really surprised us after Abby's short cut was how curly she is now. Her hair looked pretty straight when it was long & was doing a natural part down her back. The softness now is amazing, cashmere puppy! I can tell she is a lot more confident when she takes dump now, no worries, heh. It will be perfect for summer, then let her grow for winter.


She is beautiful indeed :smile2:


----------

